# GoldenMotor 3Kw Controller



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, I was looking at getting a Golden Motor for my Moped conversion. Has anyone had any luck programming these things? I am new at this and was just curious if anyone has any suggestions figuring out how to do things with them. Specifically, I am looking at the Model: VEC200
following this link https://www.goldenmotor.com/

This is the controller PDF. 
Like I said I am new and just trying to figure some of this out before I pull the trigger and buy this controller and the 3KW fan cooled motor from this manufacturer from China. 

Thanks.

-Will


----------



## Shine (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, Zhaowei company has specialized in micro motor and gear motor for 21 years, aimed to provide customer with a better service.Shenzhen ZHAOWEI Machinery & Electronics Co., Ltd was established in April 1997 which is State High-Tech enterprise for gear transmission design and manufacturing. It provide the total drive solution for customers from design, tooling fabrication, components manufacturing and assembly.www.zwgearbox.com/,I hope we can help you.


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

Not at all what I was asking. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Gigawatts (Aug 8, 2013)

I just purchased a GoldenMotor 72v 3kw with the VEC200 controller for my riding lawn mower conversion. I believe this setup is pretty overkill for what I am using it for, but I want to have fun and drive my mower 20 mph, lol. 

I received the motor about a week ago and I thought the packaging was good. I haven't started hooking it up or programming it yet and I am waiting on a battery. I will probably start a build thread here in a bit.


----------

